# Archer: The Thread



## MichaelLeonhardt (Mar 27, 2013)

So anyone else seen this amazing spy-comedy show?
It's currently my "Favorite Thing On TV".
http://www.fxnetworks.com/archer/

In it's 4th season.
Seasons 1-3 are on Netflix.

It's just awesome.


----------



## Taralack (Mar 27, 2013)

Love this show.


----------



## Conker (Mar 27, 2013)

I spent like three hours watching episodes with my friend off of Netflix the other day. 

We were drunk, so fully embracing the spirit of the show.

I hadn't seen it until then and now I want to go on another marathon. It's just so fucking funny.


----------



## triage (Mar 28, 2013)

how hard is it to poach a goddamn egg


----------

